# I found One!



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I found a BEAUTYFUL 5 month old sable girl. In Ft. Smith Arkansas. She has no name yet I made album its titled little no name. She comes home this weekend. Sooner if I can make it.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

She's a cutie!!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

She is adorable, do you have her yet?


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

No not yet saterday. Sooner if I can get theire I have to be their between 12 and 3 because the guy works from 3 to midnight I hope I can get their sooner. I really like this little girl I wanna name her bella. But I am open t suggjstins


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Bella is a beautiful name for such a beautiful girl


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

HeidiW said:


> She is adorable, do you have her yet?


How do you know she's adorable (I can't see any pictures!!) ???? :wild:


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

they are in the photo gallery

German Shepherd Dog Forums - ChristenHolden's Album: Little no name


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Thanks! She is adorable!

And for other numbskulls like me...


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

:congratulations: Christen. I love the name Bella. It means beautiful in Italian  and is a perfect name for that little girl, if you ask me.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Ty I think she's a heck of a find. I'm gunna try my Darndest to get their before sat. I want he home now. Lol


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I can't wait to get her I'm trying to work things out so that I can go monday or tuesday. To pick her up. I will post side shots as soon as I bring her home. I can't wait to see what type of sable she is. Ohh when will her ears stand up all the way? Her bday is Nov 2.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congratulations! she is a real cutie!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If they are not up when you get her, you may want to consider helping them.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

UPDATE: I got her she's fitting in nicely. I beged enuff and got to leave work. She needs some basic traning but she's already my little girl. I have 2 pics to add to my album sitting outside my truck jus after getting her. She's such a pretty sable.


----------

